# looks different



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey new member here. I was wondering why oreo head looks different from other choacans. Also isn't the white head choacan an extreme giant?

Also the tiny one in the 2nd pic isn't mine


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 7, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> Hey new member here. I was wondering why oreo head looks different from other choacans. Also isn't the white head choacan an extreme giant?
> 
> Also the tiny one in the 2nd pic isn't mine


Honestly, Oreo looks like a typical B&W.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 7, 2016)

I was seriously thinking that but do b&w tegus have a browinsh cream head/neck? Then most of his body is white and black. Im completely lost lol . He have a V under his neck also, I'll try to take a picture of it after work. Thanks so much for helping me


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 7, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> I was seriously thinking that but do b&w tegus have a browinsh cream head/neck? Then most of his body is white and black. Im completely lost lol . He have a V under his neck also, I'll try to take a picture of it after work. Thanks so much for helping me


Some do, some don't. Highly variable in color and pattern. Head and neck may or may not lighten over time. Happy to help.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 7, 2016)

Okay thank you again!! I still love my oreo whether he's a b&w or whatever lol. He will be turning 8 months soon too and I guess he's not brumating this year either. But they grow quick compared to iguanas and some other large lizards.


----------



## solo87 (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't know enough to tell the difference but cute tegus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 13, 2016)

Where did you purchase him from?


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 13, 2016)

I got him from a friend keeps reptiles


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Emily,

I am glad to see you are looking at this with an open mind. With respect to being docile and wanting to cuddle,
well, that can be said of all tupinambis merianae. Some more so than others. I would tend to look at the relationship
between the tegu and owner, being comfortable with his hides and enclosure etc. as opposed to being or not being
a Chacoan. With respect to size, a proper diet that includes vitamins and calcium, exercise, enclosure, sunlight and
correct temperatures are more likely to be the determining factors.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 21, 2016)

The two adults I purchased from Rodney not too long ago, color can very signifigantly. The baby is a 'chacoan' that I purchased from underground reptiles. The difference, if it is there, is minimal at best. In the end they're all tupinambis merinae. Some sell the chacoans for more, some for less, though they're all pretty much enirely the same.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> The two adults I purchased from Rodney not too long ago, color can very signifigantly. The baby is a 'chacoan' that I purchased from underground reptiles. The difference, if it is there, is minimal at best. In the end they're all tupinambis merinae. Some sell the chacoans for more, some for less, though they're all pretty much enirely the same.
> View attachment 11474 View attachment 11475 View attachment 11476


Cody-You know I love'em!!!


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice healthy looking tegus Cody


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 21, 2016)

Heh, hell yeah Walter, I do too. The female decided that she doesn't like me now that she's settled in but the male is still calm as can be, i'll win her over with some blueberries when she comes out of brumation lol.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 21, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> Nice healthy looking tegus Cody


Thank you, I am quitr happy with Rodney for shipping me these two great animals. If I were to buy more black and whites i'd definitely contact him again. As for the chacoan I am quite happy with Underground for him as well. If I hadn't of bought him I wouldn't have had any idea of how truly great these animals are.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 21, 2016)

On a side note, I can't express how much I love a grow tent as an enclosure. I may not be able to build anything on top of it but the durabillity and it's insulation is top notch, and it's great for humidity and air flow.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> On a side note, I can't express how much I love a grow tent as an enclosure. I may not be able to build anything on top of it but the durabillity and it's insulation is top notch, and it's great for humidity and air flow.


I'm hoping other keepers will consider the grow tent as a possible option.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 21, 2016)

It probably wouldn't work well for something like a something with sharper claws but it's great for the tegus.


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 22, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Cody-You know I love'em!!!



As usual Walter, you hit the nail right on the head. This forum is lucky to have someone with your wisdom and common sense.


----------

